# Economical metal wheel sets?



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

I am finished with plastic wheels forever. I know some people like them, but not me. I need enough to replace MT plastic wheels on about 60 pieces of rolling stock, all modern stuff that fits my 1970-1980 layout. What's the most cost effective source for N scale blackened metal wheel sets?

Never Get Old!


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I like and use the FVM wheel sets, I purchased them in packages of 100.


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

I have heard of Fox Valley Models. I will look them up unless anyone has other suggestions.


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

how much for 100?


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Uh oh. I did a search, and apparently there are multiple wheel diameters and multiple axle diameters (for different brand trucks?). This may require research unless someone can tell us which ones go with what. MT trucks? Bachmann trucks? Atlas trucks? I have all of them spanning 40 years of production.

MB Klein charges about $60 per hundred, for what is in stock.

EDIT: I found some info here that may help with what goes with what:

http://www.blwnscale.com/fvm-wheelsets.htm

I think I would want "wide tread" wheels.

http://foxvalleymodels.com/NWheels.html


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

All I use is the FVM wheelsets worth the investment


----------

